# Cancelling a visa after short term contract



## Abingo (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi All,

I am relocating to Abu Dhabi and my current UK employer has offered me a three month contract in Dubai. My employer will arrange for my visa in Dubai and this will be cancelled at the end of my three month contract. The plan is for me to seek alternate employment in Abu Dhabi after my three month contract is over. 

I understand that a labour ban is automatically placed on visas cancelled within 1 year. My question is will this apply to me as my contract in Dubai is only short term and always intended for my visa to be cancelled after three months?

I would appreciate any advice here as I'm wary of being placed under a ban which will restrict me from seeking employment after my visa is cancelled. 

Thanks
Abingo


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

yes they will ban you. and you should always cancel your visa properly, otherwise if you want to issue again at a later time there will be probs.


----------

